# Custome Sub Enclosures



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey, I am trying to figure out how I want to do my enclosure for my '85 Cutlass Supreme. I was wondering if any body already had one done and if you had any pics of it. Just need to get an Idea. Also, if you have you system in you're trunk and have switches that would help alot too. Just trying to get some ideas, Thanks.


----------



## pimpin.B.F.E. (Feb 14, 2005)

i have the same problem with my 84. i see somone built out there back dash a inch and then did the seat and had the subs behind it, hop that helps


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

I never thought about that, it is a good Idea. Plus then I could mount the 6x9's back there with out a hastle. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

if you plan on having hydro's its best that you decide what it is you will be running and where you want it placed...the most logical choice would be a pair of 10s in a ported box mounted between the cylinders on the rear deck firing torwards the rear. I was able to wedge 3 sealed 12s in the back deck of a 78 Monte Carlo along with 2 pumps and 6 batteries.


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

I was thinking more along the lines of 3 12's. As far as he hydros I am thinking something simple. Likly 2 pumps, 6 batts, nothing really for show or anything, just something to play with. I still Want it to look clean though. Do you have any pics of you're trunk set up by chance??


----------



## pimpin.B.F.E. (Feb 14, 2005)

i dont see how u can put 3 sealed 12. inbetween the cylenders, if u bust 3 wheel the cylenders will move side to side, right?


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't know for sure, But I think he ment the 2 10's would go between he cylinders. The three 12's would be on the rear deck just below the package tray. Cylinders behind the box.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpin.B.F.E._@Aug 19 2005, 09:07 PM~3659696
> *i dont see how u can put 3 sealed 12. inbetween the cylenders, if u bust 3 wheel the cylenders will move side to side, right?
> *


the box for the 3 12's was shaped like " T" and was built around the cylinders



.......................................
. .
. .
. .
......... .........
. . 
......................

the subs were on the flat portion on the front


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

creating an enclosure with fiberglass would set that trunk off...


and why 3 subs, the wiring is gonna be a bitch... hit up 2 12's or (1) 15"...


-qs


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

Probley will do 2 12's. I just wanta make sure I got the gorrila knock in the trunk. You know, make it sound like there is a wild gorrila trying to get out the bitch.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

2 12's in a slot port box :dunno:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

You should figure out what kind of sub your gonna use before you pick out a box and that


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

Subs are probley gonna be jl w7's or Spl SPLW (www.splusa.net/splw.html). There not a known brand but I came across an amp of theres a few years ago in a shop (2002) and Haven't had a proplem with it running my RF HE2. So i figure i would see how there subs worked.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Aug 23 2005, 04:12 PM~3676857
> *Subs are probley gonna be jl w7's or Spl SPLW (www.splusa.net/splw.html). There not a known brand but I came across an amp of theres a few years ago in a shop (2002) and Haven't had a proplem with it running my RF HE2. So i figure i would see how there subs worked.
> *


not a good reason to buy their subs...

every manufacturer have their strong hold on atleast one aspect of car audio, some have a strong hold on there amps, some have it on their coaxils, so on and so forth....

-qs


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

I know it isn't the best reason to get 'em, but I haven't heard of anyone haven them or anything, so I figured I would give 'em a try. :biggrin:

I know every company has there strong aspects and stuff, but you never know if something works till you try, you know what I mean?


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

you can run a three sub setup but match the subs to your amp 
dvc dual 4 ohms=2.67 ohms dual 2 ohms= 1.33 ohms


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Aug 24 2005, 08:36 PM~3685529
> *you can run a three sub setup but match the subs to your amp
> dvc dual 4 ohms=2.67 ohms dual 2 ohms= 1.33 ohms
> *


3 subs = gay


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 24 2005, 07:53 PM~3685598
> *3 subs = gay
> *


[no]


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 24 2005, 10:43 PM~3686318
> *[no]
> *


{yes}


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Aug 22 2005, 11:09 PM~3673546
> *Probley will do 2 12's. I just wanta make sure I got the gorrila knock in the trunk. You know, make it sound like there is a wild gorrila trying to get out the bitch.
> *


been listenin' to e-40 a bit much? lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 25 2005, 12:04 AM~3687077
> *been listenin' to e-40 a bit much? lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

Actually, I did just pull his Cd out the Changer.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 24 2005, 11:05 PM~3687079
> *:roflmao:
> *


Jewels sparklin glistenin gleamin flossy crystal clear
Baguettes -- hangin from my fist like a chandelier
Felines holler, scream, "Oooh he got the BUMP!!
Soundin like a gorilla tryin to get up out the TRUNK!!"
Jealous mark fuckin suckers wanna battle -- that ain't sharp
Wig-splitters that'll comb yo' natural, on my squad
Fuckin em up like that mayne, you know, my.. PANTS saggin
Look like I done dookied on myself
Bandana, tatted, swingin em sideways
Livin lavish -- big ballin on tycoon status, BEOTCH!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 25 2005, 12:14 AM~3687147
> *Jewels sparklin glistenin gleamin flossy crystal clear
> Baguettes -- hangin from my fist like a chandelier
> Felines holler, scream, "Oooh he got the BUMP!!
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey man I have the perfect box for you.....it is a custom built box made just for a cuttlas it holds (2) 12 inch subs and it hits real real hard!!!

whats even better I live 10 minutes from lancaster!!!
hit me up! :biggrin: 

[email protected]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Aug 25 2005, 09:03 PM~3694020
> *Hey man I have the perfect box for you.....it is a custom built box made just for a cuttlas it holds (2) 12 inch subs and it hits real real hard!!!
> 
> whats even better I live 10 minutes from lancaster!!!
> ...


How much are you selling it for, and do you have a picture of it? I live in South Central.


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

I paid 375.00 for it two years ago. I sold my car now it just sits in my room doing nothing. I want $250.00 for it .

I was running 2 jl audio w3's off a crossfire 1000d and it sounded very nice!!

I have pics send me an e-mail

[email protected]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Aug 25 2005, 11:35 PM~3694750
> *I paid 375.00 for it two years ago. I sold my car now it just sits in my room doing nothing. I want $250.00 for it .
> 
> I was running 2 jl audio w3's off a crossfire 1000d and it sounded very nice!!
> ...


Coo, i think i have the same Crossfire amp, i was running 2 15s, i think they where fosgates, i don't really remember, this was before i had Juice in the car.


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

here are some pics homie, I hope they come out ok... :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

$250 for th box and the Jl's?? Just askin, you didn't say. Where do you live?


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

You can really put what ever you want, 3 subs can be cool if its not to much for your car. I got 2 Q-Power 12's in a fully enclosed box with 4 ports and that hits hard than a bitch. So thats an idea, buts its really up to you.


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

> *You can really put what ever you want, 3 subs can be cool if its not to much for your car. I got 2 Q-Power 12's in a fully enclosed box with 4 ports and that hits hard than a bitch. So thats an idea, buts its really up to you.
> 
> *


Do you have any pics of wht it look like??


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

250.00 for the box I paid alot more than that!!.....As for the subs make an offer I don't use those anymore either :biggrin: 
Let me know

AL-B



www.sounddomain.com/id/b2sdad818


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Aug 27 2005, 01:24 AM~3701328
> *250.00 for the box I paid alot more than that!!.....As for the subs make an offer I don't use those anymore either :biggrin:
> Let me know
> 
> ...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Aug 26 2005, 01:35 AM~3694750
> *I paid 375.00 for it two years ago. *



YOU PAID $375!!!! JUST FOR THE BOX!!!!

OMG, and its a sealed box on top of that!!! its not hard at all to build a sealed box, if you do it yourself, you will spend about $40 in hardware, and 4 hours in labor (and all you need is MAYBE a 9th graders knowledge and skill to follow directions when building it)...

i thought you were selling the box and subs for $250, but just the box!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

somebody ripped you HARD.... you got hustled OUT OF YOUR ASSS...

i gotta tell people about this one when i go to work...

-qs


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

slow down down there guys..........The box is ported on both sides with slot ports! 

The picture just shows the top side so you can't see them in the picture
I got a good deal on my amps and paid next to nothing for the install. So I guess it equals out.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Aug 27 2005, 11:44 AM~3702687
> *slow down down there guys..........The box is ported on both sides with slot ports!
> 
> The picture just shows the top side so you can't see them in the picture
> ...


Be that as it may, it's still not worth anywhere near what you paid for it or what you want to sell it for...


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

hey brian.....who asked you anyway?????


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b2sdad_@Aug 27 2005, 10:22 PM~3704906
> *hey brian.....who asked you anyway?????
> *


Dude, you posted on a PUBLIC forum, no one has to ask me...
If you are trying to rip someone off, please do it in P.M.


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

i am selling something that was specificly asked for...a custom enclosure for a cuttlas. I happen to have one because I sold my cuttlas. Now I also listed the price for way less than I had paid at the time. And you got the nerve to say I am trying to rip someone off???

The guy from Lancaster and Moco were basicly the guys who are or were intersted.
Because they both have a cuttlas.

Now I say again....Who asked you?


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

Seriously, why is everyone out to make people look like an ass. That shit ain't cool at all. If some one says something and you don't agree with it, or you feel the need to try to down them because they paid what *you *think is too much for something, Just don't say nothing. Last I checked this was a forum about car stereos, not talking shit. Go to off topic if you feel the need to do that shit.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Everyone feel better now that they have vented? :cheesy:


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

> *Do you have any pics of wht it look like??*


Yeah i'll get you some pictures.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 24 2005, 09:14 PM~3687147
> *Jewels sparklin glistenin gleamin flossy crystal clear
> Baguettes -- hangin from my fist like a chandelier
> Felines holler, scream, "Oooh he got the BUMP!!
> ...


whats the name of that song :0


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Aug 31 2005, 08:43 PM~3729287
> *whats the name of that song :0
> *


Big Ballin' with my homies by E-40


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

thanks


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

> *Yeah i'll get you some pictures*


Good lookin out, I'll be on the look out for the pics.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Aug 27 2005, 10:46 PM~3704998
> *Seriously, why is everyone out to make people look like an ass. That shit ain't cool at all. If some one says something and you don't agree with it, or you feel the need to try to down them because they paid what you think is too much for something, Just don't say nothing. Last I checked this was a forum about car stereos, not talking shit. Go to off topic if you feel the need to do that shit.
> *


so your saying that if your getting ready to get ripped off, and we notice it, we shouldnt say anything???

if we know where you can get a custom enclosure made for the subs you have for less then half of what the other guy is asking for his enclosure we should keep it a secret???

and if we know that that box was prolly built to the jlw3 specs and might sound like ASS with another sub besides the jlw3, we shouldnt say something?

that doesnt make sense man...

on some real shit, we could draw up a blueprint or direct you to a blue print, build the box your damn self, and only spend $60 dollars and learn some shit on the side, and the enclosure would be built to the EXACT specs that YOUR subs would perform best in...

-qs


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

That isn't what I'm saying at all. If someone is trying to take some one for they money, speak up, that's good looking out. But the way others try and downgrade people with out knowing them and shit, or knowing the story behind it. It gets old after a while. I know most people genuially want to help people out, but there are the ones that just run they mouth and talk out the neck and don't get nothing accomplished. Those are the people I am talking about.


----------

